# Favourite Rap Tracks



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I quite like old school rap like pre '93.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yep, the golden age of hip hop. Roughly 1984 to 1994 in my opinion (although views vary). I can pretty much live without anything made since then though.

Recommendations for anyone interested:

Public Enemy - It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back (1988)
Ultramagnetic MCs - Critical Beatdown (1988)
Ice Cube - Death Certificate (1991)
Gravediggaz - 6 Feet Deep (1994)


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

When Rap was young and innocent...

*Funky Four plus one - That's The Joint*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Shaggy - It Wasn't Me


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

It's hard to find tracks that I love for the vocals particularly. I generally prefer rappers who put the rhythm of a lyric before its content, but that often leads to ridiculously excessive alliteration at the expense of any lyrical sense whatever, which I also can't stand. The reverse hell is all the prose writers calling themselves rappers because they talk over beats with no regard for rhythm.

A few tracks that hit the right mark for me. My rap obsession ended years ago so it's hard to remember much.





The simple crescendo technique employed here does wonders to ward off the monotony that plagues most of the genre.





My favorite kind of rapping - more like a drummer than a spoken word poet.





 *

An acapella verse also by Big Daddy Kane. People get irritated by the braggadocio but, done correctly, it's just an excuse for creative, economical description on a broad topic. I don't like "...you spoke that, then turn brokeback, like a three'fo' cat, tryna provoke shaq" for its content, but for the way it compresses the aggression of the content between the rhymes.


----------



## Melinda (May 9, 2017)

I like some of 50 Cent tracks, like In Da Club.
I've just listened to it, felt like I am a teenager again


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

I could list any number of old school cuts but will pick this as a random one:





And would like to give a shout to Son Doobie, king of the consciously silly rhyming couplet (though this is one of his more sensible outings... with a great bass-line though)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ya, I thought low end theory is really inventive.


----------

